# Dog surgery:(



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

My 8 year old shepherd/lab mix Lucy has torn her ACL and possibly her MCL so looks like she's going to have surgery they said recovery time is 8-10 weeks this is gonna be so hard on her and our other dog who REALLY LOVES LUCY he shakes when we taker her somewhere and he sleeps with her at night (


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Awwe  so sorry to hear that your dog needs surgery, I hope it wil be a sucsess and that she has a speedy recovery


----------



## juliesybil (Apr 5, 2015)

so sorry to hear lucy has torn her ligament. i am a vet tech an we see that injury all to often unfortunately. my dog did a partial tear 3 years ago. good luck with the surgery, proper rest, and joint supplementation are a HUGE help. your dogs are beautiful btw!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks yall Im really nervous bout the whole thing I just want my lu to be able to play again


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

I've been involved with bichon frise' rescue for over 7 years; this issue, and hence the surgery, are very common for the bichon breed. The good news is, this is a common surgery, so vets tend to be very skilled at it.

Although I've not had a dog go through this, many of my friends have. The key is the kennel requirement for the first 8 weeks (or whatever the vet says). Keep the dog on leash, no running, no jumping, just healing. Yes it is a tough time for all. But in the overall life of the dog (12 years or more?) 8 weeks is a small amount of frustration. Follow the vet's instructions, be strict about that. 

Going forward, you will want a joint supplement, something like Dasuquin with MSM (available from Amazon and Drs Foster & Smith for much less than at the vet office).

Prayers that your puppa does well and is soon home and healing up.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you. If this was our other dog it wouldn't be a problem cause he is the laziest dog but Lucy loves to scatter her toys all over our house and run and play outside  she's gotta loose a few pounds before the surgery too and that girl loves to eat lol just another thing she has in common with her mama. I had ACL surg in 2004


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

Nikki86 said:


> that girl loves to eat lol just another thing she has in common with her mama. I had ACL surg in 2004


That is hilarious! Well then you know better than we do what is involved. Lucy will get through it fine; remember she draws on your energy. If you get upset she will be nervous without knowing why. Once she is on restricted activity, if you feel bad for her, she will be sad and that slows recovery. Try and stay upbeat -- easier said than done, I do realize this.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Freedom said:


> That is hilarious! Well then you know better than we do what is involved. Lucy will get through it fine; remember she draws on your energy. If you get upset she will be nervous without knowing why. Once she is on restricted activity, if you feel bad for her, she will be sad and that slows recovery. Try and stay upbeat -- easier said than done, I do realize this.


I will try to but it KILLS me to see my pups hurting I cried the whole way home when we had her spayed


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Lucy will be boarded at the vet tonight and have surgery tomorrow. She will have to stay one day after the surgery so I won't see her till Thursday night &#55357;&#56873; I don't know who is gonna miss her more our other dog who looks at her as his "mate" and shakes when she's not with him or me and my husband. He sent me a txt this morning saying "I'm dreading leaving her wish it was just a one day thing" lol that pretty much sums both of our feeling up (


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

Hoping for an easy surgery and a good recovery!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

FinnyNina said:


> Hoping for an easy surgery and a good recovery!


Thank you!! Me too!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

She did good during surgery and was trying to move around pretty fast Dr had to sedate her. She will not be coming home till Friday afternoon at the earliest  we can't wait to see her again being away from her just feels wrong


----------



## juliesybil (Apr 5, 2015)

*Good luck*

Best of luck to Lucy and your whole family. Will say a prayer for a safe and successful surgery, and speedy recovery


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm glad she's out and ok. The crating during recovery is really sucky, I know you want her home but I'm glad the vet is helping a bit.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks yall! She's a busy active dog who loves to play with her toys even if you don't play with her she throws her own toys and fetches them lol Being crated is gonna drive her crazy but thankfully their givin us some nerve meds for her to keep her calm


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Got her home*

We were able to pick her up this afternoon  I can tell he's uncomfortable and in pain even after the pain meds. She's a daddy's girl but tonight she wants no one but me (every one wants Mama when they don't feel good) took us a couple hours even with the nerve meds to get her to settle down and sleep


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

The first time Enuk saw her she licked his nose then started growling at him lol guess he missed her more then she missed him


----------

